# Most used handguns



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I own several (15) handguns but 2 get used more than any others. My Ruger MKII and New Bearcat SS are fired almost daily. 

The MKII gets fired in my Garage "Range" (.22 bullet trap) at least four times a week. I live out of the city so I can fire the MKII in the Garage. 

The Bearcat is my "Kit Gun" and goes along with me on my evening walks (Rural/Suburban area.) It was bought to be the grandkids' gun to shoot when they come to visit along with a Henry Youth Model Lever Gun in .22, but it's just too nice to leave in safe until their visits. Just have to break my wife and daughters-in-law from calling it "that cute little cowboy gun"!

I have small hands so Bearcat fits me well.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

If we are saying most used handgun in my collection, then it is my Smith Model 60. My most used Ruger is my Mark II - a wonderful fun range gun that I have consistently used for teaching new shooters.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I reckon the top gun, this 7 1/2" Ruger Blackhawk in .45 Colt is my most fired gun, standing at over 18,000 rounds having been fired through it. But others are creeping up on that mileage mark. My 5" Super Blackhawk just passed the 16,000 round mark Saturday.










This the .44:









Bob Wright


----------



## tradrick (Nov 15, 2008)

Very nice shooters Bob.Lots of mileage too.


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a most used handgun in each of the four most common calibers. My Kimber Target II in .45 is my most used platform because I also have the Kimber 22 conversion which I change to when I need to watch my budget.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have two Springfield 1911's that I just can't put enough ammo through. I keep getting other guns but these two are just too much fun to put up.

My 9mm









and my 45


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

Ruger KP345D, Para OPS .45, Ruger KP944D, SR9 and Taurus PT1911 in that order.


----------



## mplecha (Dec 20, 2008)

without a doubt, my springfield loaded is my favorite. I'm more accurate with my .357, but I love shooting the 1911.


----------



## Beretta 92d (Apr 18, 2009)

Of my whole collection of handguns and rifles (not even close to 15) I shoot my Mark III the most because it is the cheapest for me. The last few months have been hell for me with my gun having to be sent in because of reassembly problems. I even had a gunsmith try it for me but he couldn't so i had to pay $60 to send it in! So for now, Im waiting.


----------



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

My GP100









and my SBH









At the Range once a week.....................


----------



## Q!! (Nov 5, 2008)

My Ruger Super Rehawk .44. Love to hunt with it.


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruger super blackhawk hunter w red dot


----------



## GatorDude (Dec 5, 2009)

It's gotta be my Ruger Single-Six Convertible. It's a great gun for plinking and having fun at the range and ammo is cheap!

A Handgun Review: The Ruger New Model Single-Six


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm probably a little different than most folks -

I'd have a hard time telling you what I shoot "most" because I really shoot them all.

When I was shooting SASS, it was my SAA Colt , my Ruger Vaquero & lever cation rifle in .45 long colt and my 12 ga. coach shotgun - thousands down range with them.


Now I don;t shoot them as much, all of the others.

:smt1099


----------

